# Ethera Intimate, Sahara and Atlantis True Legato repeated note not sounding



## bcslaam (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi @StefanoM I have this problem with only the newer Intimate and Atlantis libraries that once I use CC1, re-triggering the same note a second time, even if the notes are many beats apart, it will not sound. It has become quite limiting.
My sequences always require a minute ghost note of another pitch (causing a slur) before the first note to guarantee it will play. Because if the last note that was played happened to be the same note as the one about to be played it wont make a sound. As mentioned this only happens after I use the mod wheel, once is enough. From then on, until I totally reload samples or the instrument, the position of the modwheel doesnt matter.
I run all of them on VEPro7 on separate PC to the DAW PC Win11 with Nuendo12. It doesnt matter if I have Expression Maps enabled or not, it doesnt happen with Ethera 2.0, Sahara, Clara nor does it happen in any other instrument libraries on that machine. It happened in Intimate before I purchased Atlantis (just to say it wasn't due to one bad bunch of installations, I installed them all at different times). The libraries run off a half full NVMe drive on a 12900K/128GB server machine. Tried with "Stereo" and "Release" buttons on and off.
Of course the problem doesnt occur if I disable "Legato" button but thats not desirable.
Can anyone else reproduce this?

edit: corrected title and content to say only happens in Intimate and Atlantis


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 15, 2022)

Hello

I use the CC1 any Time.. not problem at all.

Have you Check if you don't have the Option " RESET ON THE STOP" of Nuendo 12 activeted?
If Yes Deactivate it. It is a stupid Setting that maybe could be On ( but I don't think that is the problem in this case )

This setting reset the CC any time on the stop.

Then Try On the DAW, Just to figure out if it the VEP.

Check If you are generating some strange Midi CC ( CC64 ?)

There are no problems of this type .

I did a Video right Now.. using Atlantis 1.0






As you can see, I don't have this problem, If I understood Well Your Question.


So in Your case You have to check better:

- Nuendo Midi Settings ( NO RESET ON STOP in the Preferences )

- VEP

- If you are Generating CC64 ( sustain pedal ) that influence the Legato.

Please, Let Me Know!

Cheers


----------



## bcslaam (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks for your reply. Initial tests today the Modwheel came up as a trigger but really it is quite random as to when it happens (not modwheel dependent so I will change the title if I can) but once it does block a repeated note there is no way to get that note to sound other than hitting another note first. And then a repeat a note and the issue is back.
I always keep Reset on Stop off, definitely no CC64. Since it happens even when the sequencer is stopped and I'm just playing it. I hit sustain pedal on/off in stopped state just to be sure there was no stucked or chased CC64. Same thing. Tried my other keyboards, same thing. There is no midi loops, that kind of thing I troubleshooted eons ago. No sporadic emitting controllers from dodgy devices either.
I use VST Systemlink for video slave so I tried disabling that. Same thing.

Only thing left is VEP and to test that I would have to install and authorise either Kontakt+Ethera on main DAW or Nuendo on the slave machine so I am leaving it til last. And besides it's not how I would use Ethera. My main DAW runs absolutely no VSTi in mamouth projects. They are all run on slaves to free up main DAW for 200+ VEP returns and reverbs/FX etc.

btw first it happened on Sahara, then it didnt and then its happening again so include Sahara with the other 2. Which means all the newer Etheras. Old versions so far the problem doesnt occur I assume because the legato script is not as sophisticated as these new 3.


----------



## bcslaam (Oct 16, 2022)

Do you have the ability to try it on a remote VEPro7 slave to your Nuendo DAW using Rack Intrument? I am using the latest of all my apps (except Kontakt is still at 6.7.1RO)


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 16, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Do you have the ability to try it on a remote VEPro7 slave to your Nuendo DAW using Rack Intrument? I am using the latest of all my apps (except Kontakt is still at 6.7.1RO)




Hello,

Another Random Test....Also with VEP its ok ( kontakt 6.7.1 VEP + Nuendo 12)



Never listent to this issue. So Here there is something strange that happens on your system

Maybe record a little video...just to help me..

The libraries have not issues..


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 16, 2022)

Another Extreme Test Repetition everything works with Vep


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 16, 2022)

Another Random Test .. .( i'm sorry for the horrible melody and some distortion on the sound was louder..in obs)

anyway everything works well, The CC1 is ok with rep notes also with S1 + VEP


----------



## bcslaam (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes I will record a video soon. Thanks for the wonderful support. I realise its most probably an anomaly. This cue I have your library out front so its why I am fussy. I have found a workaround - is to insert a breath just before the note, that way there is no slur. Will post later tonight. Still battling covid and deadlines ha always comes to a head this way.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 16, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Yes I will record a video soon. Thanks for the wonderful support. I realise its most probably an anomaly. This cue I have your library out front so its why I am fussy. I have found a workaround - is to insert a breath just before the note, that way there is no slur. Will post later tonight. Still battling covid and deadlines ha always comes to a head this way.


I can understand.

I can give you all the Help You Need.

Maybe it is something of really "stupid"...

Sometimes strange things happen when you work.
I use every day these libraris ( like an user ) I'm not the type of developer that once I do them, I dimen them. 

I use them as an user. So if there was such a problem I would have noticed it a long time ago.

So it must be some strange thing. 

Let's try to solve it , because I want you to take 100% advantage of these libraries that I develop with so much love.

Let Me Know! 

Cheers


----------

